# Team Le Rêve



## Warnschild (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ein bisschen aufgeregt, darf euch aber hiermit die Gründung unseres reinen Damen-Radteams verkünden, ganz offiziell. 

Nicht, weil wir uns toller fühlen oder was weiß ich, sondern einfach, weil wir gerne Wettkämpfe bestreiten  und dafür den optimalen Rahmen haben möchten. 

Alles weitere (zunehmend) zu finden unter: www.teamlereve.de bzw. auf der fb-Seite. "teamlereve" lautet der Seitenname. 

Über viele Kommentare und eure Unterstützung würden wir uns sehr freuen. Ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen, dass so etwas nicht unbedingt nur einfach ist. 

Viele liebe Grüße!


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Dezember 2012)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ich bin ein bisschen aufgeregt, darf euch aber hiermit die Gründung unseres reinen Damen-Radteams verkünden, ganz offiziell. ...
> Alles weitere (zunehmend) zu finden unter: www.teamlereve.de bzw. auf der fb-Seite. "teamlereve" lautet der Seitenname.
> 
> Über viele Kommentare und eure Unterstützung würden wir uns sehr freuen...
> ...



Toll! Ich darf als erste gratulieren!   Die Website sieht gut aus.

Go for it!

HiFi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (20. Dezember 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Toll! Ich darf als erste gratulieren!   Die Website sieht gut aus.
> 
> Go for it!
> 
> HiFi



Danke  Es muss aber noch einiges gemacht werden...


----------



## Biketrulla (20. Dezember 2012)

... dann gratulier' ich recht herzlich und drücke die Daumen 

... alles Gute für Euch!


----------



## HiFi XS (22. Dezember 2012)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Danke  Es muss aber noch einiges gemacht werden...



Klar, aber der Anfang ist gemacht - dass ist die Hauptsache. Finde ich super, was ihr auf die Beine gestellt habt. Drücke euch ebenfalls die Daumen!


----------



## Bea5 (22. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## Warnschild (22. Dezember 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Klar, aber der Anfang ist gemacht - dass ist die Hauptsache. Finde ich super, was ihr auf die Beine gestellt habt. Drücke euch ebenfalls die Daumen!



Du hast schon recht. Und "aller Anfang ist schwer.", auch das trifft zu. Aber wir freuen uns ja selbst sehr, dass wir's angepackt haben


----------



## Warnschild (29. Dezember 2012)

www.teamlereve.de

Inzwischen gibt's ein paar Artikel und Galerien mehr...


----------



## Warnschild (18. Januar 2013)

Und weiter geht's: Aktuelle Beiträge im "Tagebuch". 

Über eure Kommentare würd' ich mich sehr freuen, denn oft ist die Meinung anderer Leute zu den jeweiligen Themen ja sehr hilfreich und gibt Denkanstöße.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Januar 2013)

Ich finde es sehr schön, dass ihr die Punkte, die euch wichtig sind, so gut formuliert habt (z.B. Gemeinschaft, Spaß aber auch Respekt und Disziplin - um nur wenige zu nennen). Ihr habt euer Ziel vor Augen und ihr habt einen Traum, dieses auch erreichen zu wollen. Euer Teamname sagt ja schon einiges aus, übersetzt "ich habe einen Traum" .... passt richtig gut.
Den Tagebucheinträgen nach zu urteilen, steckt in diesem Traum aber auch viel Arbeit und Disziplin dahinter. Respekt, ehrlich!

Wünsche euch beiden viel Glück und Erfolg für die Saison 2013!!!
Und das sich euer Traum erfüllt!
Alles Gute!


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2013)

na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Teamgründung, und viel Erfolg bei allem, was ihr euch vorgenommen habt! 

Eure Seite sieht schon sehr gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (19. Januar 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr schön, dass ihr die Punkte, die euch wichtig sind, so gut formuliert habt (z.B. Gemeinschaft, Spaß aber auch Respekt und Disziplin - um nur wenige zu nennen). Ihr habt euer Ziel vor Augen und ihr habt einen Traum, dieses auch erreichen zu wollen. Euer Teamname sagt ja schon einiges aus, übersetzt "ich habe einen Traum" .... passt richtig gut.
> Den Tagebucheinträgen nach zu urteilen, steckt in diesem Traum aber auch viel Arbeit und Disziplin dahinter. Respekt, ehrlich!
> 
> Wünsche euch beiden viel Glück und Erfolg für die Saison 2013!!!
> ...




Das klingt gut, vielen Dank dir! Es ist schon so, dass ich viel Mut von außen brauche. Eigentlich halte ich mich nicht für den Typ, der so etwas aus meiner Sicht doch schon "Großes" einfach anfängt. Aber es hat sich logisch ergeben und dann hat mich doch nichts mehr zurückgehalten, mitzumachen....


----------



## Warnschild (15. Juli 2013)

Wir haben derzeit auf unserer Team-Seite eine Verlosung laufen. 
Heute ist letzte Gelegenheit zum Mitmachen:  

http://teamlereve.de/elete-electrolytes-verlosung/


Verlost wird eine kleine Flasche Elete-Citrilyte. Das sind letztlich konzentrierte Elektrolyte, die man jedem Getränk zufügen kann. Ob man das Ganze dann süßen will oder nicht, kann man selbst entscheiden. Weil wir selbst so zufrieden sind, haben wir einerseits den Hersteller als Sponsor gewinnen können (juhu!), andererseits diese kleine Verlosung initiiert.

Weitere Infos s. Seite.


----------



## Honigblume (16. Juli 2013)

Ich freue mich sehr über den Gewinn 

Habt vielen Dank


----------

